# Affidavit For Life Partners Visa



## gty (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi there. I have a question about the affidavit for a life partner's visa. 

I am currently in Belfast and my girfriend is in PE. I've been in South Africa 9 times in the last 3 years to visit her, each time staying for the full 90 days of my tourist visa. Sometimes I would go home for a few weeks and they come straight back on a fresh tourist visa. This time apart now has been our longest, 5 months, and we're applying for a life partners visa.
I need to know how it is possible to submit the affidavit, annexure B, when we are in 2 different countries? It says it needs to be witnessed and signed in person by both of us. Does this mean I will have to go back just to sign this with her then leave again to submit the application at home? I don't have money to burn and cannot afford that, it would cripple us.

Also, I have another question on the cohabitation requirements. We have lived together in her aunts house, and also rented our own place and lived their together for 6 months up until I left at the end of April. The lease though was in her name. The landlord would not put my name on it because I was not a legal resident. We have spoke to the landlord and she has said she will write us a letter confirming that I was living with here and paying half the rent even though my name was not on the lease. Will that be enough?

Thanks.


----------



## Fortunecookie (May 28, 2011)

Hi,

I am not sure with regards to the affidavit. 

However, regarding the cohabitation requirement a letter from the landlady should be enough. In my case my partner wrote a letter stating that I live with him and a proof of his residence was submitted as well and that was sufficient.


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

I think that you both need to there for the affidavit - in the UK we did. Is it not possible for you to get some of the paperwork together in the UK (health checks etc) and then move over, get the rest of the paperwork together and apply here? The application process will be longer, but if you have all of your paperwork completed properly then there should be no reaso that they would refuse your application. 

Good luck - it's a long process but worth it to be with the one that you love!


----------



## Conan13 (May 4, 2013)

Hey, sorry to dig up an old thread. 

I find myself in the same situation, trying to apply here in Ireland before heading over but they want us both present for the signing of the affidavit. 

Did you find a solution to this problem? 

Any info hugely appreciate at this stage.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The trouble is that the Immigration Act and Regulations state that you must be living together (cohabitation) and be able to prove this. Many people don't live together for a multitude of reasons, but none are acceptable to Home Affairs.

Since my additions to this website are public, I will simply say that you *can* get around these proofs and also the affidavit issue.


----------



## Bradley Minns (Aug 23, 2012)

gty said:


> Hi there. I have a question about the affidavit for a life partner's visa.
> 
> I am currently in Belfast and my girfriend is in PE. I've been in South Africa 9 times in the last 3 years to visit her, each time staying for the full 90 days of my tourist visa. Sometimes I would go home for a few weeks and they come straight back on a fresh tourist visa. This time apart now has been our longest, 5 months, and we're applying for a life partners visa.
> I need to know how it is possible to submit the affidavit, annexure B, when we are in 2 different countries? It says it needs to be witnessed and signed in person by both of us. Does this mean I will have to go back just to sign this with her then leave again to submit the application at home? I don't have money to burn and cannot afford that, it would cripple us.
> ...


Hi,
I went through the same thing and my partner and myself done separate affidavits and separate notary agreements. 
For the Affidavit we each done one exactly the same but signed separately and for the notary we used one document to which we had signed and stamped separately as she was here and I was in the UK.

As above for the life partner you need to be living together so use as much proof as possible and if you can get your name on your partners property rental contract.

My first visa was declined so I flew out here, got the correct documentation for us living together and re-applied back in the UK.
If you can do that and get all documents done here...

Good luck!


----------

